# Rebate cutting



## Snapper (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi Guys,
This is only my second posting as a newbie so the answer my question may be very simple.
I need to cut a rebate in one edge of a piece of MDF to accept another piece of MDF set at right angles. The rebate needs to be 18mm deep but all the cutters I have seen only seem to be a max of 12.7mm (bearing guided)
Is the solution to use a straight cutter and make two passes, moving the fence back after the first pass.
All help greatly appreciated.

Vaughan


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Vaughan, you have answered your own question, a straight cutter and move the fence.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Snapper

That will work just fine 

But I would suggest using a pattern bit most come with a bearing..
They do make bigger rebate bits. 

18mm = .709" 12.7mm = .500"


Pattern Bit
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Pattern-Cutting-Bit-w-Upper-Guide-Bearing-1-1-8-x-1-2-Shank/C1310Z

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Deluxe-Rabbeting-Set-2/H5547

=====


Snapper said:


> Hi Guys,
> This is only my second posting as a newbie so the answer my question may be very simple.
> I need to cut a rebate in one edge of a piece of MDF to accept another piece of MDF set at right angles. The rebate needs to be 18mm deep but all the cutters I have seen only seem to be a max of 12.7mm (bearing guided)
> Is the solution to use a straight cutter and make two passes, moving the fence back after the first pass.
> ...


----------

